# Fog horns



## tennents1

Does any know what the regs are with offshore fixed installations in regards with fog horns.....i.e do they still need them??????


----------



## sidsal

Don't know what the regs are but the foghorn at the end of the oil jetty in Kilingholm on the humber was blooming awful - it was about 20 feet from my porthole and groaned away like a stuck pig evry minute or so. No wonder I have 2 hearing aids now !!


----------



## timo

Oil platforms/Rigs still have foghorns, two (or three, I cant remember exactly) short blasts followed by one long blast.


----------



## McCloggie

The answer is Yes, offshore installations do still have them.

As has been said above, our FPSOs have a minimum of two - of course the signals are there when the unit makes a passage as a ship but they are still needed when operating in the FPSO mode.

Like the warning lights, the fog horn signals the letter U in morse code.

McC


----------



## tennents1

so basically when foggy they should be on.....


----------



## Jim S

It is 14 years since I was offshore in the North Sea the production platforms that I was on had two fog horns tha sounded the morse code letter "U".
The foghorns were not automatically operated but were turned on by the control room operator when he was advised or observed fog conditions.
The inspection body was the Commissioners of Northern Lights vessels 
(I guess Trinity House for Southern North Sea and elsewhere in UK waters)who from time to time would stand off the platforms a given distance and require the foghorns to be activated to determine their effectiveness.
Not the sound you wanted to hear on your crew change day.


----------



## JimC

dot-dot-dash...U are standing into danger!
The white light at the extremities also flashes the morse letter U. if I rememebr; fog or no fog. Problem is you'll find it hard to see among all the other back ground lights.


----------



## Pravda

As Jim C says, it's not the sound you want to hear on crew change day.
However, it used to wake me well before the alarm clock, first words, OH S***. Then the optimists and pessimists would kick in. "Don't worry, it'll burn off in an hour"........... "This looks like it'll be with us for days". And all the time you were trying to look unconcerned !!!!


----------



## david freeman

*Fog Horn Regs*



tennents1 said:


> Does any know what the regs are with offshore fixed installations in regards with fog horns.....i.e do they still need them??????


Originally the regs where under I think the Mineral Workings Act Offshore 1971 Implemented by the DT of Energy Inspected by the BOT Marine Surveyors.
Under the Safety Case Regulations of Today I am not sure who or to Whom the offshore operator reports. I know The Light House Authorities visit the platforms by sea to test both the visability of the Nav Lights and the fog horn decibles for the alootted distance over which the fog horns can be heard. may be the platform based inspection has now been delegated to the old class/certifiying authororites such as BV Det Norkse LLoyds Gemansciar LLoyds ABS or another approved body accepted by the HSE.


----------



## Blackal

Jim S said:


> It is 14 years since I was offshore in the North Sea the production platforms that I was on had two fog horns tha sounded the morse code letter "U".
> The foghorns were not automatically operated but were turned on by the control room operator when he was advised or observed fog conditions.


As you say - the fog horns were turned on by the CROs, and turned off by the OIM in the morning when he found the CRO asleep............. (EEK) 

Al


----------

